# JL Audio Gotham 112



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mod Note: Coming from the Critical Mass thread where we got WAY OT!

what about the 12w7 I owned? Case in point. I'm too lazy to edit what I've said even when I know it makes no sense.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*

****, we just bought TWO Fathom 112's for a small studio


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



chad said:


> ****, we just bought TWO Fathom 112's for a small studio


Correcting myself.... I said owned. I still have it.


It'll be pulling subwoofer duty at home. Likely will be buying a 2nd to go with it, too. 


I will say that the Fathom and Gotham subs look sweet. Dunno about paying $5k (iirc) for one of them, though. But, they are sexay!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



bikinpunk said:


> Dunno about paying $5k (iirc) for one of them, though. But, they are sexay!


Educational Discount


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



chad said:


> Educational Discount


hook me up!?!




*hates you... jealousy is a ******


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



bikinpunk said:


> hook me up!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have one more studio to equip then I think our luck is over. The Fathom 112 is no $5K unit but we did get a considerable discount which really helped, I was about to build up some Dayton HO enclosures  We were a bit... um... surprised to find out how little bottom end the Lipinskis we bought had  Money we certainly did not expect to spend, now 2 Lapinskis, 2 F112's and the Bryston amp pretty much shot our budget for monitoring for a while :blush:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*

Would you mind doing a review with pics once you get everything set up, Chad? 

I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



bikinpunk said:


> Would you mind doing a review with pics once you get everything set up, Chad?
> 
> I'd like to hear your thoughts.


They are up and running, tuned the room yesterday and WOWSERS! I'll get a review and pics up soon


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



chad said:


> They are up and running, tuned the room yesterday and WOWSERS! I'll get a review and pics up soon


WOOT! Full of RTA results, too?!?!?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



bikinpunk said:


> WOOT! Full of RTA results, too?!?!?


Can't remember if I took a screenshot or not, but I can tell you one thing, that room is FLAT within 3dB with the exception of a 90Hz Suck-out that nobody can solve. We did not have any luck with the Auto EQ, but the results without it were VERY acceptable, as it did not have the typical "hump-shaped" sub curve!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*

nice.


Chad, QUIT MAKING ME TAKE THIS THREAD OFF TOPIC!!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats with the Critical Mass boners???*



bikinpunk said:


> nice.
> 
> 
> Chad, QUIT MAKING ME TAKE THIS THREAD OFF TOPIC!!!!


Screw it, I moved it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I clicked "user cp" and was like 'wtf' when I saw this thread on my list. lol.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It was silly easy to set up, the Lipinski's have a beautiful roll-off, Albeit early, Stereophiile has a review of them:

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1205lipinski/










We run the Lipinskis out naturally on the bottom end, big Bryston amp, dunno the model.

So If the image loaded, if not look at the test results, you see the roll-off then we have a sharp suck-out in the room at 90Hz, mainly at the mix position, We set the JL crossover to 75 cycles, played 80 and level matched the JL and Lipinskis, then found the phase null, this is done by adjusting the phase control (variable) for the lowest level at that freq, both with the phase control at 108 and 0, find the null at whatever polarity setting and flip the polarity, Bingo, in phase. The reason I, Me, Chad, prefers to find the null and flip is to prevent possible room excitement. Fortunately TA looked pretty damn god between the two, not great, but pretty damn good, tough **** though, room is SMALL and there was no wiggle room. 

With those settings we shut the sub off and played pink thru the Lipinkis each at a time. We brought the levels up on the JL's till I saw the suck out with everything flat to 20 cycles +/-3, and I'll be damned if it did not work, W did in 30 minutes what I recently spent 6 hours doing in my ****ing car! Levels on the subs are off a couple dB Left to right, but the measure the SAME full range. We were happy.

So I played with the crossover to try to bully around the room issue at 90, no-go  When the crossover was brought up to try to power thru it, even with the phase set right it did not work, then when looking at the subs alone I still had the room issue with a nice sharp rise starting at 120, where as you see the Lapinski monitors have a bit of rise themselves. We went back to plan A 

More later.

Chad


----------

